# Linux For Pentium III



## nregmi (Sep 6, 2008)

ok my configuration is P3, 700Mhz, 128 Ram, 40 gb hd, 15 inch monitor, dvd rom, intel 810 mother.
I want to install linux on this machine. I will use it only for listening music and watching some videos.
Linux Experience: Beginner

Which is the best linux for my machine. please reply

Also which is better fedora 9 or Suse 11 for my another new desktop? Will use it mostly for multimedia.
ty


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

openSUSE 11 may not play well with your system. Go for XUbuntu which is Ubuntu with XFCE File Manager : light and easy on resources.
Ubuntu does not come with codecs pre-installed, so you have to download them after install. Easy thing believe me.


----------



## hullap (Sep 6, 2008)

nregmi said:


> *I will use it only for listening music and watching some videos.*


GeeXboX
8mb flat

@rahim: xubuntu will eat his cpu alive


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

I was concerned about his RAM.
GeeBox?? It will stutter all the time. His config is quite similar to what i had few months ago and i did try geebox(from Digit CDs) and i had a bad experience.


----------



## hullap (Sep 6, 2008)

the digit guys mess up the distro and it gets confused 
as he only needs it for music and video, GeeXboX will ROCK
you can also try SliTaZ(recommended if u want to do everthing else too ), DSL or Puppy(all three are meant for old systems)


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 6, 2008)

@Rahim a big no to Xubuntu. 
Xubuntu ~= Ubuntu as far as sys requirement is concerned



hullap said:


> the digit guys mess up the distro and it gets confused
> as he only needs it for music and video, GeeXboX will ROCK
> you can also try SliTaZ(recommended if u want to do everthing else too ), DSL or Puppy(all three are meant for old systems)


 
Non of them is a good choice for new users


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 6, 2008)

Antix couple be a consideration, zenwalk is another.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 6, 2008)

is zenwalk good for new users ?

Offtopic:
mac4lin kahan gum ho gaya ?


----------



## nregmi (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, but I am totally confused. There r just so many suggestions.
Can I install fedora 9 or suse 11 in it?
ty


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^Those distros need more resources than your current one.
So install Zenwalk.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 7, 2008)

*For Old System*
I'd say try Linux Mint Or Zenwalk
Mint revived my old PC with similar config 
Dont go for Ubuntu or OpenSUSE
It is not meant for old PCs, especially if you want multimedia use
*For New System*,
Need more info on config. However if it is relative new, Use OpenSUSE as it is more user friendly 
@rahimveron
He has mentioned that he is a beginner. Xfce will make him totally confused


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Slackware & Puppy Linux


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> *For Old System*
> I'd say try Linux Mint Or Zenwalk
> Mint revived my old PC with similar config
> Dont go for Ubuntu or OpenSUSE
> ...


*You mad ?* mint on old PC ? It KILLS most single core PCs bought before 2006 FYKI.
Realise that he is using a Pentium 3 with 128MB RAM. No gnome no kde will work on this.
Xfce IS newbie friendly since its 100% GUI.
ZenWalk is the heaviest distro he can run, and I recommend it as its a newbie distro.
Hopefully he will learn fast and migrate to Arch or CRUX in the future.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2008)

[Offtopic]
@Cadcrazy

Not getting enuf time to complete Mac4Lin. The core part is complete. Waiting on others to submit the FF and TB themes and also finish the documentation.

[/Offtopic]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> [Offtopic]
> @Cadcrazy
> 
> Not getting enuf time to complete Mac4Lin. The core part is complete. Waiting on others to submit the FF and TB themes and also finish the documentation.
> ...


Great! Then mail me the core please 
I am installing Gnome just to test Mac4Lin.

I still think FF looks better with Noia 2.0 theme. Its a bit plain with Mac4Lin theme. 
What about skins for other GTK apps ? Are you using the same old version ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *You mad ?* mint on old PC ? It KILLS most single core PCs bought before 2006 FYKI.
> Realise that he is using a Pentium 3 with 128MB RAM. No gnome no kde will work on this.
> Xfce IS newbie friendly since its 100% GUI.
> ZenWalk is the heaviest distro he can run, and I recommend it as its a newbie distro.
> Hopefully he will learn fast and migrate to Arch or CRUX in the future.



I did mention Zenwalk


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I did mention Zenwalk


Zenwalk is fine, but Mint is simply crazy. I have no better way to put it, but to even DREAM of running Mint without its minimum requirement of Intel GMA 950 or above graphics, 512MB RAM and a Pentium 4 over 2GHz is insane. Its simply HORRIBLE on computers below that. I know as I have experienced it


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 9, 2008)

That was the config of my old PC. It revived it 
Anyway @nregmi,
what have you finally decided?


----------



## nregmi (Sep 9, 2008)

well yesterday i installed fedora 9 .it installed successfully but i can only use it in text mode, no graphical mode lol.

@thewisecrab, well i think i will check them all.
i installed fedora 9 and formatted, should i try zenwalk next or dsl or something else?

ok guys what do u think about elive 1.0, i downloaded it through torrent.
ty


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 9, 2008)

Zenwalk is damn snappy.
I've put it on a system close to yours - a Cel 1.2 Ghz with 128 megs of RAM.
But i went ahead and added another 128 stick. It made a lot of difference.

Disable dri once you're done installing , frees a good amount of RAM.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 9, 2008)

@nregmi
*For your old system*; Id straightaway recommend Zenwalk. Version 4.2 Runs on a PII with 64 MB RAM better than Win2000. 

As you already have a new system, I wouldnt recommend an upgrade on the older one. I think you just wanna use it as second backup PC, right?
Use the latest *Zenwalk*. Then as you gain experience, you may use Arch/Gentoo to you liking. 

*For your Newer System*; Id reccommend openSUSE 11 over Fedora 9 anyday. Fedora just isnt cutting it out these days. 
Though Id recommend the latest *Linux Mint* for the new PC. Has all restricted format support and as it is Ubuntu based, has vast repositories. Perfectly newbie oriented. 

IronMan.

PS: @nregmi. Where do you stay?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> That was the config of my old PC. It revived it


you used linux mint 1.0 ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 10, 2008)

Zenwalk+Xfce  I have used it myself on a p3 with 256MB RAM. Works like a charm!


----------

